# Airport express folle ?



## iRono (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

ce soir j'ai du réinstaller mon réseau airport car j'ai voulu changer le mot de passe.
J'ai une borne airport extreme 802.11n et une borne airport express toute neuve (en 802.11n également).
Jusqu'ici mon réseau était configuré tel que la borne express étendait mon réseau extreme, et je l'utilisait surtout pour airtunes, tout fonctionnait très bien.

Comme j'ai réinstallé tout mon réseau j'ai souhaité réinitialisé ma borne express afin de tout reconfigurer de manière bien clean.

J'ai donc procédé à la réinitialisation de la borne comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple .

Malheureusement la borne n'a pas réagit comme prévue et refuse de clignoter "vert" 4 fois de suite. Lorsque je maintient le bouton reset enfoncé, elle clignote orange et continue de clignoter orange. De fait, elle ne se réinitialise pas et elle n'apparait nulle part, ni dans l'utilitaire airport, ni dans les réseaux aiport sous l'habituel intitulé "réseau Apple xxxxxxx".

Je ne peux donc pas la reconfigurer.

Quelqu'un a t il une explication et, évidemment, une solution ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Mai 2008)

avez vous coupé l'alimentation avant d'appuyer sur la touche réinisialisation?


----------



## iRono (12 Mai 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> avez vous coupé l'alimentation avant d'appuyer sur la touche réinisialisation?



Bonjour. Je ne comprend pas votre question, la borne doit normalement être debranchee lorsqu'on appuie sur le bouton de reinitialisation. Il faut ensuite la rebrancher en maintenant le bouton enfoncé. C'est la procédure que j'ai suivi. Est ce que cela répond a votre question? Merci en tous cas.


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Mai 2008)

oui,
c'est ce que j'oublie de faire a chaque fois que je réinisialise la borne.


----------



## cyran (15 Mai 2008)

salut j ai  le méme probeme que toi a tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Mai 2008)

avez-vous fait la réinitialisation logicielle ou la Restauration des réglages usine par défaut ?


----------



## raphpascual (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi le même souci avec la mienne.


----------



## Fafnou (19 Mai 2008)

Idem
Elle ne fonctionne que reliée en Ethernet... Moyen pour l'intérêt sans fil !


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Mai 2008)

la prochaine fois, je prendrais une borne airport extreme.
vous avez une garantie?


----------



## Freg (25 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai le même problème. Cela fait une semaine que j'ai une borne Airport Express. Elle fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à hier... Depuis impossible de la faire marcher correctement.

- Je réinitialise la borne
- Elle est visible dans Airport
- Je la configure de manière à ce qu'elle se connecte à mon réseau wifi existant
- Elle redémarre avec les nouveaux paramètres
- Et... elle devient invisible et le voyant clignote lentement en orange
-> Il semblerait donc qu'Airport Express ne parvienne pas à se connecter au réseau wifi existant


- Je connecte alors mon mac à la borne Airport Express via le câble Ethernet. Celle-ci devient visible
- Je regarde la configuration et vois que l'adresse IP est en 169 (donc avec une telle adresse, il me semble que la borne ne peut pas se connecter au réseau sans fil)
- Dans l'onglet Internet je configure IPv4 en manuel (adresse IP - 192.168.1.6, masque de sous réseau - 255.255.255.0, Adresse routeur - 192.168.1.1, Serveurs DNS - 194.117.200.11 et 194.117.200.16, Nom de domaine - Rien)
- Mise à jour de la borne
- Le voyant est au vert fixe
- Je déconnecte le câble Ethernet, le voyant est toujours vert fixe mais la borne est invisible...


J'ai réalisé cette procédure plusieurs fois et essayé de petites variantes mais le résultat est toujours le même...

Avez-vous une idée !? Je vous tiens au courant si je trouve une solution.

Bon courage à tous et merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Mai 2008)

au bout d'une année, je remarque une perte de performance.
génial l'airport qui fonctionne pas !
si vous voulez pas avoir de connection wifi, achetez airport express !!!


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Juin 2008)

je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fais, mais matenant la miènne fonctionne bien


----------



## Delarecal (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même problème. J'ai acheté la borne hier et jusqu'à ce jour pas moyen de faire une connexion valable. J'ai exactement le même souci que Freg. C'est fou.
J'ai un réseau Imac 24", un ordinateur de bureau Win XP et un portable Win XP avec bonjour.
Bref je ne sais pas qui faire. Car même si o crée un nouveau réseau, mon Imac ne retrouve pas la borne. Sauf si elle est reliée par Ethernet, ce qui est le comble pour une borne wifi quand même.
Je dois dire que la seule modification intervenue hier est une MAJ de apple.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Juin 2008)

l'ancienne maj fonctinnait mieux que la nouvelle.
quand la mienne fonctionne pas, je remets l'ancienne mise a jour (version 6.1.1).
aujourd'hui, elle fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Delarecal (1 Juin 2008)

AirPort Express acheté hier pour extension réseau et airtunes

Club Internet Box Wifi (Modem + Routeur) (salon)

1) Imac 24" relié en wifi et/ou ethernet (chambre) je branche le câble quand la connexion est vraiment lente, car un peu loin du PA wifi.

2) Un PC de bureau XP en Wifi dans le (couloir/bureau)

3) Un Portable HP en Wifi pour ma femme (jardin)

J'ai ma chaine Hi-Fi au salon et je me suis dit que toute ma musique itunes aurait du plus bel effet alors j'ai opté pour la borne airport express.
Je ne sais mais j'ai essayé de le rajouter à mon réseau existant TECOM AH (modem routeur wifi avec attribution automatique des IP) et vraiment je n'y arrive pas. C'est très énervant puisque avant de switcher apple m'a dit brancher et ça marche.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire. La borne quand je la branche en éthernet (dans la chambre) elle est reconnue par mon Imac, en wifi mais impossible de l'associer à mon réseau existant. De même quand je le fais en wifi avec des enceintes branchées dessus. La borne passe au vert fixe mais n'est plus reconnue. bref je nage.

Please help. Il y a t-il un problème avec une MAJ apple, car je le répète c'est la seule chose de modifier depuis hier juste avant de faire les manips. Et en plus j'ai relancé plusieurs fois le modem routeur TECOM AH dans le cas où il n'y aurait pas de pairage.


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Août 2008)

problème:

le son de ma airport express sort que sur l'haut-parleur droite

quelqu'un a une idée pourquoi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Janvier 2009)

j'ai de nouveau un problème,
j'aimerais utiliser ma airport express pour me connecter a ma airport extrème depuis mon mac en ethernet, sans qu'elle soie en client wds (car tout les autres mac de mon réseau se connectent dessus).

lors que je séléctionne "Acceder a un réseau sans fil", je choisis mon réseau dans la liste et je redémarre, je ne la vois plus dans l'utilitaire airport. 

quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## zazthemac (17 Janvier 2009)

Salut

As tu selectionné : étendre un réseau sans fil?
J'ai exactement la meme config que toi.

mon express est en "etendre un réseau sans fil", je me suis mis en ethernet dessus, desativer l'airport de mon macbook, tout fonctionne sans pb. J'ai aussi cocheé la case "accepter les clients sans il" sur l'express.

Pour etre sur de mon coup j'avais aussi reserve l'ip de l'express dans la borne extreme (qui est en serveur dhcp, partage dadresse IP publique)


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Janvier 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> As tu selectionné : étendre un réseau sans fil?



non, si je séléctionne ca ca marche mais j'aimerais pas qu'il etend le réseau car ca ralentit la connection des autres mac.


----------



## zazthemac (18 Janvier 2009)

en gros tu veux remplacer ta carte airport par ta borne express, c'est ca?

"car tout les autres mac de mon réseau se connectent dessus" sur a borne express?

La j'ai un peu de mal a me visualiser la config, ton express remplace ta carte airport et en plus doit distribuer le signal wif aux autres mac? c'est bien ca?

Me penche la dessus


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Janvier 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> en gros tu veux remplacer ta carte airport par ta borne express, c'est ca?


oui.


zazthemac a dit:


> "car tout les autres mac de mon réseau se connectent dessus" sur a borne express?



oui, mais j'aimerais qu'ils se connectent diréctement sur l'airport extrème, car sa ralentit.




zazthemac a dit:


> La j'ai un peu de mal a me visualiser la config, ton express remplace ta carte airport et en plus doit distribuer le signal wif aux autres mac? c'est bien ca?



elle remplace ma carte airport, mais j'aimerais pas qu'elle distribue le signal aux autres mac.


----------



## zazthemac (20 Janvier 2009)

Alors le plus simple serait que tu fasses ce reglage sur l'express : "étendre le reseau sans fil" tout en décochant la case "autoriser les clients sans fil" elle ne servira pas de point 'accés wifi mais permettra a ton mac de rester dans le réseau et d'accéder a internet et je te confirme que les autres mac ne pouront pas se connecter dessus.

tu peux vérifier a partir de l'utilitaire airport en allant dans l'onglet "avancées" bouton historiques et statistiques et dans l'onglet "client sans fil" ne doit apparitre que l'adresse mac de l'extreme.

j'ai cette config et il n'ya que mon imprimante ethernet qui est reliée a l'express.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Janvier 2009)

merci, ça fonctionne.


----------

